# o2 sensor, where to buy cheapest.



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

So I have a check engine light come on (code p02420) catalyst efficiency low bank.

Long story short, I got the problem diagnosed and my drivers side down stream o2 sensor is messed up and there's a slight hole in my exhaust that can be tac welded. 

Shop wanted to charge me $136 for the o2 sensor which I thought was outrageous. The O2 sensor needed is the after the cat o2 sensor.

I've seen so many online, I'm somewhat lost on which one to get. I need to remove and replace the drivers side downstream o2 sensor. 

Can anyone link me to the correct part thats cheap ? I see on here there's a part # of sg1417 that I can buy for around $90. Any others that are cheaper ?


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Oxygen Sensor - Replacement ARBP960915 - Driver Or Passenger Side, After Catalytic Converter, OE replacement, 4-wire

will this work ?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Put a spark plug non fouler between the bung and the o2 and in most cases problem solved.


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Put a spark plug non fouler between the bung and the o2 and in most cases problem solved.


well, do u think that above link (that 02 sensor) will work ?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Tough to say. I've had GM's come back when the customer refused a Delco sensor and went with Bosch cause it's cheaper. Put in a Delco and it was fine.

All a rear o2 does is tell you if your cat is working efficiently. The non fouler moves it out of the exhaust path just enough to give it a clear reading. You may need a cat. That's why i suggested a $5 trick.


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Tough to say. I've had GM's come back when the customer refused a Delco sensor and went with Bosch cause it's cheaper. Put in a Delco and it was fine.
> 
> All a rear o2 does is tell you if your cat is working efficiently. The non fouler moves it out of the exhaust path just enough to give it a clear reading. You may need a cat. That's why i suggested a $5 trick.


hmm. Ok, thanks. I will indeed try it ! Then if it doesn't work, I'll purchase a new o2 sensor. 

Thing is, I'll be selling it in 3 months and in Connecticut u need to pass emissions to register the car.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

We have the emissions check here too. That's how i know the trick. A 90 degree elbow works too.


----------



## Topp171 (Dec 17, 2011)

What size non-fouler do you need? When I searched on auto zone for the '06 GTO it came up with nothing


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd go with an OEM O2 sensor. I had bad luck with many of the 'cheaper' aftermarket ones.

I also wouldn't go replacing a bunch of sensors until you have your exhaust fixed to be honest.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Besides, the non fouler between the sensor and the exhaust is a mickey mouse/band aid thing and not really a fix.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I like the Minnie Mouse method of turning the sensor off


----------

